# Abdallahtrash is back at ruining the economy



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

No literally they said "Let's go ruin the economy"

Another dupe glitch kill me now.

Anyone know the side effects of this to persuade people to not dupe, I apologize if I'm spreading the word about this

DISCLAIMER: ANY ITEM THAT CAN BE MAILED CAN BE DUPED, NMT AND ROYAL CROWNS BEING EXAMPLES


----------



## purple_vixen (May 12, 2020)

You can lose your items. I saw the video, and his warnings that you can lose stuff (despite him saying that you can lose stuff only if you do things differently to him), then people upset about losing their stuff in the comments.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 12, 2020)

I'm not interested in the duping method, but do you know what size items to be wary about? I know rare 1x2 and 1x1 are being duped heavily but if this is a new one....


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> You can lose your items. I saw the video, and his warnings that you can lose stuff (despite him saying that you can lose stuff only if you do things differently to him), then people upset about losing their stuff in the comments.


Yep, I might actually attempt this to make bells. Key word: MIGHT


----------



## seularin (May 12, 2020)

his videos are starting to get a lil bit 'questionable' 4 me ; used to respect the guy but cmon


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> I'm not interested in the duping method, but do you know what size items to be wary about? I know rare 1x2 and 1x1 are being duped heavily but if this is a new one....


any item that can be mailed. its a mail glitch


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> any item that can be mailed. its a mail glitch


Wow so that literally can be anything then. Do you know if bells can be duped too since bells can be mailed?

*edit: typo


----------



## Xeleron (May 12, 2020)

I saw that... I was baffled at how detailed he was and kinda felt like trading online might become pointless... like there's no answers of what the long term consequences might be for someone that receives/buys a glitched item


----------



## Blueskyy (May 12, 2020)

Can’t really blame people that exploit glitches if the intent isn’t bad. Nintendo is incredible for making a game like this but I hope they fix these glitches soon. That being said I will not partake in anything that has to do with dupes.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

I would totally be on his side if wasn't for the fact that the duplication glitch can harm people's games. 

Anyone who's out to try an ruin an economy that shouldn't exist in a collaborative game has my sword and my axe.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 12, 2020)

I watched the first 30 seconds or so of the video. I love how he's like "oh my gosh, please patch this" as if he's upset about the glitch because duping is a detriment to the online trading community, and then proceeds to share the method online so it can get popular lol


----------



## purple_vixen (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> any item that can be mailed. its a mail glitch



I haven't seen that video, yet, but someone was talking about this in the comments to the other one, and how the mailing glitch gets around some of the restrictions of the new duplication glitch. I wondered if this mailing glitch was how I saw someone offering 1000+ NMT for Raymond earlier...

Edit: Watched the video. My favourite bit was in the comments, where someone commented that real fans would be duplicating stacks of wood, because it's much rarer than NMTs nowadays(!)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Everyone asks where is raymond. nobody asks how is raymond.

But yeah, new glitch, the only side affects i've heard of are losing items


----------



## N a t (May 12, 2020)

I just can't believe how many of these there are and how quickly they're being spread. I think this is like the 3rd or 4th I've heard of now? In like maybe a week? If they're this common, I just hope that it isn't easy to do this by accident. I have no interest in duping and as long as other people's duping doesn't affect me (that I know of) I don't care too much about it but my concern is that every method seems to have a chance to ruin games and I'd rather not lose all of my save data or game play because I sent a letter to someone with no other intent then to send a cute note or gift. I'm both intrigued and horrified by the glitch situation with this game LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

N a t said:


> I just can't believe how many of these there are and how quickly they're being spread. I think this is like the 3rd or 4th I've heard of now? In like maybe a week? If they're this common, I just hope that it isn't easy to do this by accident. I have no interest in duping and as long as other people's duping doesn't affect me (that I know of) I don't care too much about it but my concern is that every method seems to have a chance to ruin games and I'd rather not lose all of my save data or game play because I sent a letter to someone with no other intent then to send a cute note or gift. I'm both intrigued and horrified by the glitch situation with this game LOL


Don't worry it's more complicated than just sending an item, it requires extra controllers and stuff


----------



## N a t (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Don't worry it's more complicated than just sending an item, it requires extra controllers and stuff


Good to know, lol, thanks!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

N a t said:


> Good to know, lol, thanks!


Yeah, just wanted to clarify so nobody is afraid of mail


----------



## kojuuro (May 12, 2020)

Holy, anything that can be mailed?? That's crazy. How these duping glitches keep happening is insane.
How much do you wanna bet pagodas, other gulliver items and redd's art are going to be duped like crazy??


----------



## Meira (May 12, 2020)

I have no idea how people even find these kind of glitches. This method is complicated. Unless someone purposely was looking for a hack, I don't see how a regular old Joe could have discovered this.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Holy, anything that can be mailed?? That's crazy. How these duping glitches keep happening is insane.
> How much do you wanna bet pagodas, other gulliver items and redd's art are going to be duped like crazy??


NOOK. MILE. TICKETS.


----------



## Candy83 (May 12, 2020)

I happened to come across him and his videos recently.

I am not as up-to-date as some others for “Animal Crossing” game-playing published to YouTube.

I like _TheBitBlock_. (Although I have come across some who do _not_ like Josh Thomas.)

I have recently discovered _Austin John Plays_. He is my guide for my recently starting to grow flowers with hybrids—hopefully, the right way.

The person mentioned in this thread topic—I don’t know enough about him. I just figured he goes through the game like crazy; informs people of some things (like what content may come); and left it at that.


----------



## kojuuro (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> NOOK. MILE. TICKETS.


Literally no AC rights.  RIP the economy again.


----------



## Velo (May 12, 2020)

I personally am way too lazy to partake in duplication glitches. Or any glitches. They always take too much effort. And then like WHAT IF they do mess up your game??? I'd never be able to stop wondering.

Anywhosy, the economy is a totally wild ride in ACNH. But it really is expected when the game is new. Eventually it will find some kind of footing and we will all agree on the value of items and currencies!


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

Meira said:


> I have no idea how people even find these kind of glitches. This method is complicated. Unless someone purposely was looking for a hack, I don't see how a regular old Joe could have discovered this.


The only time I found a glitch like that purely by accident was when I discovered a glitch in the original version of Ocarina of Time where you can transform any equippable item into a bottle, meaning you could have more than just the 4 bottles the game normally have available. At the time, seemingly no one knew about this.


----------



## 5cm/s (May 12, 2020)

oof thanks for letting me know- this sucks ;; i think i saw a video of his earlier this week in my recommended about a duping glitch and i was like "dude seriously? why would you spread this like it's a good thing"

nobody should be endorsing things like this :'') it's kind of scary to trade now (esp on places like discord and nookazon) bc now we don't know if the item we're trading for was duped in


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Yep, I might actually attempt this to make bells. Key word: MIGHT


>"abdallahtrash is showing us how to make a dupe glitch , he's trash!!1"
>":..anyways might try this lol"



	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

whatever , the point is : how come there are SO many glitches in the new horizons? i don't remember this happening in ACNL????


----------



## biibii (May 12, 2020)

I bought all my gold nuggets, and star fragments  for my tbt shop from my earnings on Raymond-- now people are just going to assume other sellers and myself came across them in unsavory ways :c 

it sucks, and it can possibly brick our games.


----------



## Xeleron (May 12, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> whatever , the point is : how come there are SO many glitches in the new horizons? i didn't remembered this happening in ACNL????



Glitches and exploits have always existed in games, it's just that the exposure to them might have been less due to the lack of social media. If not Action Reply would've never been a thing lol


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Glitches and exploits have always existed in games, it's just that the exposure to them might have been less due to the lack of social media. If not Action Reply would've never been a thing lol


I don't know how old you are, but gaming magazines were doing this since the 80's...


----------



## seularin (May 12, 2020)

it's sorta annoying that ac youtubers are promoting these glitches by producing content based on them only to hop onto the ac train for views then proceeding to say "nintendo, please fix this" they could've easily done a video informing nintendo without showcasing the process of duplicating


----------



## Ichiban (May 12, 2020)

seularin said:


> it's sorta annoying that ac youtubers are promoting these glitches by producing content based on them only to hop onto the ac train for those clicks then proceeding to say "nintendo, please fix this" they could've easily done a video informing nintendo without showing the process of duplicating



but that doesn't get them views


----------



## marea (May 12, 2020)

even nook tickets? is this the most powerful duping glitch so far, or what? I hope this wont have a lot of negative effects. Sadly, i am not suprised that some try to make videos about stuff like this, because it brings the views.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

seularin said:


> it's sorta annoying that ac youtubers are promoting these glitches by producing content based on them only to hop onto the ac train for views then proceeding to say "nintendo, please fix this" they could've easily done a video informing nintendo without showcasing the process of duplicating


Technically, their methods are actually more efficient than just sending a video to Nintendo. 

Videos like this will go viral. By attracting millions of viewers, they also attract the attention of people who are against the exploit. And all these people will complain to Nintendo at the same time. Depending on Nintendo's stance on this, the repercussions could be bad and ignoring it would be a bad PR move from the company. So in this situation, they are pressured to act faster.


----------



## Xeleron (May 12, 2020)

Raz said:


> I don't know how old you are, but gaming magazines were doing this since the 80's...


Just a decade younger than that (not that it really matters), but my point exactly. This is nothing new,  all I'm tryin to point out is that this just happens to be a popular game and a lot of people are trying to take advantage of it. Glitches and exploits are not exclusive to acnh, but people know that the demand for the game is high therefore you get more people trying to exploit it.


----------



## kojuuro (May 12, 2020)

Raz said:


> Technically, their methods are actually more efficient than just sending a video to Nintendo.
> 
> Videos like this will go viral. By attracting millions of viewers, they also attract the attention of people who are against the exploit. And all these people will complain to Nintendo at the same time. Depending on Nintendo's stance on this, the repercussions could be bad and ignoring it would be a bad PR move from the company. So in this situation, they are pressured to act faster.


Yeah someone anecdotally going to Nintendo to report a glitch like this might not be heard as much as thousands of people duping.  As much as it sucks to hear people do it, it's probably easier if it goes viral so Nintendo can patch it up more quickly.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Just a decade younger than that (not that it really matters), but my point exactly. This is nothing new,  all I'm tryin to point out is that this just happens to be a popular game and a lot of people are trying to take advantage of it. Glitches and exploits are not exclusive to acnh, but people know that the demand for the game is high therefore you get more people trying to exploit it.


Yeah, that's going to happen with every popular game. I always like to use Diablo 2 as an example. There's a ring in the game that is the most valuable item out there. It was Diablo 2's NMT (but it was actually useful). Then people discovered a way to dupe items. End of story.


----------



## Saralie (May 12, 2020)

"The economy is completely broken and this is an open letter to Nintendo to say, 'Let's get this fixed, shall we?'"  Yeah, the economy is broken because you showed everyone how to do it rather than use your influence to discourage this behavior. "Oh my gosh, please patch this!" 

"Ok, let's go break this economy!" Ah, there's the Abdallah I know.


----------



## pocky (May 12, 2020)

what is an abdallahtrash


----------



## ForgottenT (May 12, 2020)

pocky said:


> what is an abdallahtrash


It's a Gorilla.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> >"abdallahtrash is showing us how to make a dupe glitch , he's trash!!1"
> >":..anyways might try this lol"
> 
> 
> ...


question, was that like directed at me? 

If it was sorry but why should you care if I don't sell the duped items


----------



## pocky (May 12, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> It's a Gorilla.


i have more questions now


----------



## ForgottenT (May 12, 2020)

pocky said:


> i have more questions now



He's a youtuber, I gave him the nickname Abdallahtrash due to his actions, and the way he acts, OP liked the nickname.
His channel is called AbdallahSmash.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> question, was that like directed at me?
> 
> If it was sorry but why should you care if I don't sell the duped items


i don't care what you do or don't do , don't take it personal

it's just weird how you go trashing someone going like "CANCEL THEM" and suddenly "ok might try this lol"

just do what u want


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> He's a youtuber, I gave him the nickname Abdallahtrash due to his actions, and the way he acts, OP liked the nickname.
> His channel is called AbdallahSmash.


I thought your nickname was gold. Most accurate representation of him


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 12, 2020)

Yes, it does suck. On the other hand, a popular YouTuber making a video about it means Nintendo will more likely see it and patch it out sooner.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

Saralie said:


> "The economy is completely broken and this is an open letter to Nintendo to say, 'Let's get this fixed, shall we?'"  Yeah, the economy is broken because you showed everyone how to do it rather than use your influence to discourage this behavior. "Oh my gosh, please patch this!"
> 
> "Ok, let's go break this economy!" Ah, there's the Abdallah I know.


The economy was broken since it's inception. The economy itself is a problem that needs fixing. It's been like this well before abdallah was a thing.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> i don't care what you do or don't do , don't take it personal
> 
> it's just weird how you go trashing someone going like "CANCEL THEM" and suddenly "ok might try this lol"
> 
> just do what u want


I mean I don't like it because it ruins the ONLINE economy, if ACNH was a single player game I wouldn't give a crap.

I just need bells, my turnips rot


----------



## telluric (May 12, 2020)

Man, I'm wondering how things are going to pan out in the next few weeks wrt the economy. While it may be a long shot (especially on discord, maybe not on here), I hope people may get into a more generous spirit and stop (or at least lessen) entry fees, catalogue fees, you know? Obviously people can do and charge what they want, i don't mind, but in the end I think the game is more fun and rewarding when sharing what you have with others to help them along.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

telluric said:


> Man, I'm wondering how things are going to pan out in the next few weeks. While it may be a long shot (especially on discord, maybe not on here), I hope people may get into a more generous spirit and stop (or at least lessen) entry fees, catalogue fees, you know? Obviously people can do and charge what they want, i don't mind, but in the end I think the game is more fun and rewarding when sharing what you have with others to help them along.


Imagine playing AC the way the game was originally intended to be played!

*O U T R A G E O U S*


----------



## tajikey (May 12, 2020)

Sort of helps solve the puzzle of how so many people come across thousands of NMTs for the likes of Raymond or Audie. Silly, to me, that people constantly look for exploits to make the game easier. But then again, I'm about as much a purist as there is, exception being allowing folks to come water my flowers.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I mean I don't like it because it ruins the ONLINE economy, if ACNH was a single player game I wouldn't give a crap.
> 
> I just need bells, my turnips rot


you can dupe all you want or not , in the end you don't need permission to do it , :b

do what u want


----------



## Hay (May 12, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> question, was that like directed at me?
> 
> If it was sorry but why should you care if I don't sell the duped items


I dont mean to be rude.. but this imo just kinda contradicts yourself. I feel like someone cant make a post crap talking about a dupe glitch and say "I might try it, but if I do why do you care?". It goes against the whole point of making the thread, because with your logic, as long as no one is selling the item they dupe (I personally dont know who Abdallahtrash is so I cant say hes selling items or not) it shouldnt matter if they do it. Thats just how I read the comment. I get it can ruin the economy and I agree 100% dont get me wrong! Just the general "dupe is bad" comments is what I'm talking about

Edit: added more info and just wanna say again I am in no way trying to be rude, just putting my opinion out there! c:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Hay said:


> I dont mean to be rude.. but this imo just kinda contradicts yourself. I feel like someone cant make a post crap talking about a dupe glitch and say "I might try it, but if I do why do you care?". It goes against the whole point of making the thread, because with your logic, as long as no one is selling the item they dupe (I personally dont know who Abdallahtrash is so I cant say hes selling items or not) it shouldnt matter if they do it. Thats just how I read the comment
> 
> Edit: Just wanna say again I am in no way trying to be rude, just putting my opinion out there! c:


Aight, basically I don't hate the dupe glitch itself, I hate the people who sell the items they dupe because it ruins the economy. Nobody can compete with someone offering 10000000 nmt for like idk Tia or somebody

Also my soul dies a little bit more each time I see a comment like this because idk thats how I am.


----------



## Raz (May 12, 2020)

Hay said:


> I dont mean to be rude.. but this imo just kinda contradicts yourself. I feel like someone cant make a post crap talking about a dupe glitch and say "I might try it, but if I do why do you care?". It goes against the whole point of making the thread, because with your logic, as long as no one is selling the item they dupe (I personally dont know who Abdallahtrash is so I cant say hes selling items or not) it shouldnt matter if they do it. Thats just how I read the comment. I get it can ruin the economy and I agree 100% dont get me wrong! Just the general "dupe is bad" comments is what I'm talking about
> 
> Edit: added more info and just wanna say again I am in no way trying to be rude, just putting my opinion out there! c:


Also, just to further elaborate on this:

If they're so willing to protect the "economy" but are willing to dupe for themselves, that means they won't need to buy more copies of the item they want, and if everyone start doing that, there will be less demand for these items and the same economy they're trying to protect will suffer the consequences of their acts...


----------



## Hay (May 12, 2020)

Anyway.. Who is Abdallahtrash? Never heard of em


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 12, 2020)

Raz said:


> Also, just to further elaborate on this:
> 
> If they're so willing to protect the "economy" but are willing to dupe for themselves, that means they won't need to buy more copies of the item they want, and if everyone start doing that, there will be less demand for these items and the same economy they're trying to protect will suffer the consequences of their acts...


*leaves room* 

I think nothing through 

Also it's the same as BUYING the items, economy still suffers since those people will have more money from people buying the nmt.

So the best thing to do is nothing??? IDK someone help


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> *leaves room*
> 
> I think nothing through
> 
> ...


They won't buy nmt because the only reason people are hoarding NMTs is to use them as a currency. If they don't need to buy things, currency is useless. 

The best thing to do is let the game run its course, let the economy die as it lasted longer than it should, and the end result will be a game where no one will need to be extorted or suffer in the hands of the gatekeepers who are sustaining this unhealthy economy for their enjoyment of the game.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Hay said:


> Anyway.. Who is Abdallahtrash? Never heard of em


AbdallahSmash is a YouTuber who focus on Nintendo games. I found out about him about a year ago when I was looking for some Mario Kart 8D videos.


----------



## Hay (May 13, 2020)

Raz said:


> The best thing to do is let the game run its course, let the economy die as it lasted longer than it should, and the end result will be a game where no one will need to be extorted or suffer in the hands of the gatekeepers who are sustaining this unhealthy economy for their enjoyment of the game.


What a masterpiece of words.. couldnt have said better


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2020)

Abdallah is honestly an annoying YouTuber regardless of this video. I really hate it when YouTubers artificially inflate video length by yammering on about nonsense, just because YouTube algorithm says 10-20 minute video length is best. If you put out a 10-20 minute video, make it actually have 10-20 minutes' worth of content, not 5 minutes' worth of content. I've watched a couple of Abdallah's videos because YouTube recommended them, and all of the videos I saw had that artificial video length inflation. 

More on topic of AC: Throwing out an idea - People are complaining a lot today in various threads about NMT as a currency, inflation, annoyance with people duping it, etc. There's always the possibility of Bell Tree (as a community) deciding not to use NMTs as a currency if people don't like it. You'd just trade with TBT or IGB or other items. If people want to trade with NMTs, there are plenty of other places. But, of course, I don't know if the moderators would be willing to support that. A set of users can decide to do something, but unless the moderators help enforce it, then nothing will change.


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 13, 2020)

He is a hypocrite and should be removed as brand ambassador.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 13, 2020)

seularin said:


> his videos are starting to get a lil bit 'questionable' 4 me ; used to respect the guy but cmon



I liked him before but I changed my mind after watching the video where he did a maze contest to get Raymond. Just so negative and rude, imo.. now I just don't watch his videos. I ignored the duping video entirely. I'm not even interested in duping anyway.


----------



## Khaelis (May 13, 2020)

Really sucks, the guy used to make great and entertaining content. Now he's just "I'll make whatever video will get me clicks/views, even if it will clearly ruin the game for many" type of content creator.


----------



## Saralie (May 13, 2020)

Raz said:


> The economy was broken since it's inception. The economy itself is a problem that needs fixing. It's been like this well before abdallah was a thing.


I'm not saying the economy was perfect before Abdallah started posting these videos. I'm saying it's hypocritical to say you're making the video to bring the glitch to Nintendo's awareness while showing people step by step how to extort the glitch. As an influencer he has a powerful platform and it's disappointing that he uses it to encourage these actions.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2020)

the truth of the matter is that this guy is not the first person to put out a video on this particular glitch and I don't think he will be the last. He is a youtuber as his profession, and getting dirty views (for lack of better word) is how he makes his money. so I care far less about him putting out the video rather than the person who actually discovered the glitch. (edit: to clarify- he's really only a middle man/journalist/news forwarder, and he's getting this info to his followers who are looking for this info. He did not create it). Him being popular means more people know about it and can be careful trading online, /and/ nintendo will just see it and work on a fix faster. There's no real reason to be mad at this youtuber guy, and there should really just be a thread made about how to spot and protect members from duplication scammers


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

Saralie said:


> I'm not saying the economy was perfect before Abdallah started posting these videos. I'm saying it's hypocritical to say you're making the video to bring the glitch to Nintendo's awareness while showing people step by step how to extort the glitch. As an influencer he has a powerful platform and it's disappointing that he uses it to encourage these actions.


It's not that hypocritical because he is, in fact, showing that the glitch is real and documenting how it works, providing factual proof of the existence of the glitch. 

Also, he doesn't owe anything to the community and he isn't morally forced to protect it. 

There's another point: what if he, in fact, encourage these actions because he's just fed up with this BS economy that does more harm than good anyway? 

And i see a lot more hypocrisy in this community in regards to usage of glitches, exploits and cheats everyday than any of these YouTubers could dream of. So, honestly, I don't have a problem with it unless it proves to be something that can harm people's save data, bricking consoles or something like that.


----------



## trashpedia (May 13, 2020)

Eh, I dont interact with the economy so it doesn’t affect me. I do feel like duping for NMTs is gonna cause massive inflation tho. 

Maybe it’s just me but I’ll feel like the economy will probably fix itself after the coronavirus/quarantine situation cuz people are gonna move on and the AC community might get smaller later in but who knows.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2020)

Meira said:


> I have no idea how people even find these kind of glitches. This method is complicated. Unless someone purposely was looking for a hack, I don't see how a regular old Joe could have discovered this.



In the original video (nothing that AbdallahSmash026 does is original) the guy had 3 characters and would often swap between them. At some point he found out his mail was being duplicated, so he experimented to find out how and to make it repeatable.


----------



## Sonrio (May 13, 2020)

I don’t know about you guys, but I’m duping the hell out of fish bait. Summer’s gonna rock.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 13, 2020)

FYI, while I don't really care at all about this, I'm a big supporter of credit where credit is due. Abdallah is not the FIRST person to discover this glitch. The first person to discover this glitch and make a video about it is a channel by the name of "Do Whatever Games". Abdhallah is just more well known I guess.

Carry on now. I just have an issue with people not being credited correctly, even if its for something "bad" such as this


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> FYI, while I don't really care at all about this, I'm a big supporter of credit where credit is due. Abdallah is not the FIRST person to discover this glitch. The first person to discover this glitch and make a video about it is a channel by the name of "Do Whatever Games". Abdhallah is just more well known I guess.
> 
> Carry on now. I just have an issue with people not being credited correctly, even if its for something "bad" such as this


Apparently there's a whole "fanclub" of AbdallahSmash here, if you know what I mean. It's not the first time I see people gratuitously attacking him and calling him names. 

And this is the same community that has been trying to blame new players for bringing "toxicity to AC".


----------



## niko2 (May 13, 2020)

Raz said:


> Apparently there's a whole "fanclub" of AbdallahSmash here, if you know what I mean. It's not the first time I see people gratuitously attacking him and calling him names.
> 
> And this is the same community that has been trying to blame new players for bringing "toxicity to AC".


I've watched a couple of his videos and he's pretty annoying. His viewers are probably teenagers so I understand he wants to appeal to them lol


----------



## Hay (May 13, 2020)

Sonrio said:


> I don’t know about you guys, but I’m duping the hell out of fish bait. Summer’s gonna rock.


haha yess! this is hilarious! I hope you get rare fish!


----------



## SaltedKaramel (May 13, 2020)

Raz said:


> Apparently there's a whole "fanclub" of AbdallahSmash here, if you know what I mean. It's not the first time I see people gratuitously attacking him and calling him names.
> 
> And this is the same community that has been trying to blame new players for bringing "toxicity to AC".


I know him, but I don't really watch his vids or any youtuber really. And I get what you mean. I won't lie, I've really been annoyed at the recent posts/threads lately made attacking people like him. Like I get it, the dude is bring attention to something thats ruining the economy. But in the end who's really to blame? Him or the people that actually watch the video and dupe?

People can be mad at him all they want, but imo, the anger should be directed more towards the people who actually carry this stuff out. They're the ones actually running the economy.

Edit: Yes I'm definitely part of the whole this pressures nintendo to fix the glitch quickly club. I've never seen a glitch fixed by a company that wasn't first reported by players. Yes people will take advantage but the sooner this is fixed the better it will be in the long run so exposure is good


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I've watched a couple of his videos and he's pretty annoying. His viewers are probably teenagers so I understand he wants to appeal to them lol


As I've said before, I only found out about him about a year ago when I was looking for some videos of Mario Kart 8D. Back then, I didn't see anything particularly annoying or unusual on his videos. He could have changed, which wouldn't surprise me since I find most YouTubers obnoxious. But with some people here, it really seems like they're on a mission to destroy this guy's name.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Man, I see people getting ridiculously salty over the whole "bu-but they gonna ruin muh economey" drama and i can't help but laugh at this.

If you guys are reacting that way in a non-competitive game like AC, I would love to see how some of you would react if you were there when the Bottomless Box duping glitch was discovered in Dark Souls and people were getting invaded from left to right by people with endgame gear and maxed out refined weapons coming to kill you...


----------



## Hobowire (May 13, 2020)

Sonrio said:


> I don’t know about you guys, but I’m duping the hell out of fish bait. Summer’s gonna rock.



don't dupe it! I'll sell it to you at 10 NMTs per a stack.


----------



## Splinter (May 13, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Also my soul dies a little bit more each time I see a comment like this because idk thats how I am.


Calling people trash can be hurtful too.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 13, 2020)

Just a reminder that we do not allow the discussion of in-game glitches and exploits on the forums. Although you may have intended to bring awareness to other members about this glitch, it is inevitable that discussions on the duping method might arise on this thread, which is why I am going to close it now.


----------

